# speedline trike find.



## redline1968 (Jul 16, 2012)

just picked this up this weekend it looks like the shelby speedline it has been restored bady. anybody know what brand it is? is it a shelby or ? thanks mark.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd be curious to know the exact make myself. The rear step and frame is identical in design to the American National Speed King model from the late '30s to around 1940. Might just be the Speed King.   

Dave


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 16, 2012)

very interesting. love to id the maker  and model.  anybody have pics of similiar trikes?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

just looked it up it turns out that its a garton product. they made some nice trikes.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 18, 2012)

Just curious...where did you find the information at? I don't have any sources for older than 1950s Garton toys, other than what's on the tricyclefetish site. That's right...DUH...I forgot to look there.

Dave


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks for the clues for the trike.


----------

